# The things Grosse Gurke did......



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Did you know....

GG raped my dog and murdered my canary.

GG ripped the Do Not Remove tags off my mattress and I got arrested for it. He blamed it all on me.

GG also murdered Nicole Brown Simpson and Ron Goldman. Everyday since the murders he's been busy looking for the "real" killer and stays busy moderating pfury.

What else has GG done bad in the entire span of history? Has he hurt you in anyway? Let it out here and let pfury know.

(and just to remember guys this is all in good fun and for jokes, give some people some laughs.)


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

hahaha.. GG is a god! lol.. He helped me all through the regristration when it was down. He is just doing what he thinks is right.. y don't ppl just quit complaning? If you dont like GG, keep it to your self


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Can we say Jon Boney .........

Wonder how long it takes for this thread to get his attention...lmao


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

GG blew up the Hindenburg because he thought PGD was riding it that day.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

GG sucked a golf ball through my garden hose


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

GG told me to grow some thicker skin...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hof


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

not yet asshat

:laugh:


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG replaced my toothpaste with hemmeroid cream. And he poked holes in my condoms. Now I've got FIVE KIDS TO FEEEEED....
Bastard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Waterloo wasnt Napoleon's Waterloo, GG was Napoleons Waterloo.

GG stole the nose off the Sphinx.

The dinosaurs werent hit by a meteor; one of them made a joke about Fido and GG banned them all.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Waterloo wasnt Napoleon's Waterloo, GG was Napoleons Waterloo.
> 
> GG stole the nose off the Sphinx.
> 
> *The dinosaurs werent hit by a meteor; one of them made a joke about Fido and GG banned them all*.


























Damn-it, I was about to go there!

Through carbon dating I just found out: the dinosaurs where not killed by a meteor, GG wiped them from the face of the planet!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG touches my P's in the no-no place. He's only got 2 fingers left b/c of that, but he refuses to stop.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

so GG was around with dinosaurs??


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

he likes to scare people with his 17 incher


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

GG created Canada by himself back in the 1700s. The reason for this, he didn't want to have the same nationality as Dannyboy.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG exchanged my cereal with my orange juice


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

GG pees all over the toilet seats in public bathrooms.

When GG goes out for a night on the town and clubbing, the local population of baby seals decreases.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG stole my sweats and pushed me into the bush


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

B_ack isnt bald by choice. GG, several generations back, put a bald man and woman in a bag and left them there for several hours, in a room filled with the sounds of Barry White and the scent of vanilla.

Giggety.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG stole my wife


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll jump on the bandwagon and air out some of what Grosse did to me...

A few years ago I wanted some pygos for my collection and he gave me some.
Free.

Damn nice ones too!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hof


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG bit me in the ear and cursed at me


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

GG smacked me with his 17 incher now I have HITH...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> GG smacked me with his 17incher know I have HITH...


awesome!

GG spites out milk balls and forces me to eat them


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

GG started the french revolution...no seriously...he was like 20 years old back then.

more recently he single handedly bombed dresden...with golf balls.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

area 51 isnt the governemts alien hideout

its GG batcave


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

GG assassinated Archduke Ferdinand.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

GG said mean things to me and I wept for 7 days straight.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Hemi said:


> area 51 isnt the governemts alien hideout
> 
> its GG batcave


HAHAHAHHA

GG started the conflict in Darfur...when he told the head of one of the tribes that his country is "nothing but an ugly ass bunker".

he also started teh oil fires in Iraq after the first iraq war...when he tried to light his own fart near one of the geysers of oil.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the cuban missle crisis was nothing more than GG trying to play "hide the mini meat man."


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG ate popcorn while watching porn


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

GG barehands Norman's dumps...as he views plastics bags as "wussy shields".


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

GG coined the term ATM.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

GG ate the dingo that ate my baby.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG runs from pigs and throws rocks at them


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard GG is responsible for the secret ingredient in steroids that shrinks your balls.....the no good dirty bastard......


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> GG coined the term ATM.


 And DVDA, orgazmo...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

HE TREATS OBJECTS LIKE WOMEN MAN


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

GG teases his piranha by dipping his scrotum in the tank, then pulling it out just in time. it gives him a mean adrenaline rush


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Puff said:


> GG teases his piranha by dipping his scrotum in the tank, then pulling it out just in time. it gives him a mean adrenaline rush


Really...this sounds worse then it is. At my age...I dont even need to use a stool anymore...I can just swing them in from accross the room


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Try one of these.
Nut Bra 
(I'm not just a member)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nut bra.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> GG stole my wife


He cut off your hand? That bastard!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

GG built me a really nice book case, but made me pay for it like this>>>>>


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG did my taxes and said I was getting a refund. Now I'm a guest in a Federal Maximum Security Penetentiary.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

HAHAHA that nut bra is great


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> GG teases his piranha by dipping his scrotum in the tank, then pulling it out just in time. it gives him a mean adrenaline rush


Really...this sounds worse then it is. At my age...I dont even need to use a stool anymore...I can just swing them in from accross the room :nod:
[/quote]

i heard you knocked out your gf just by doing pelvic thrusts in her direction.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

Ahhh yes... another completely worthless thread, that serves no purpose but to drive up post count. Gotta love these


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

po0p said:


> Ahhh yes... another completely worthless thread, that serves no purpose but to drive up post count. Gotta love these :nod:


GG bans people for stupid posts like this. for shame GG...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG banged my pencil sharpener. I retired from the e-bay sale profits...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hof


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

ripped the tags off your mattress dahm same sh*t happen to me but i ripped them off my self lol shitty when they ask you in the pen what your in for i had to lie told them i stomped my girls ex boy friend lol


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

gg slapped my monkey and called it stupid


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

A bouncer turned me away from a club tonight and left me all alone in a strange city where I was harrassed by crackheads, prostitutes and pimps. I suspect that bouncer was GG on a mission to get me analy raped by a crackhead.... I hate you GG, what did I ever do to you?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

GG remembers the first time this thread was posted!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Did I mention GG is a vampire?


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

i guess i posted something gg didn't like so at first i got a written warning.
second offence he did this http://www.break.com/pictures/bb32.html and
the third offence i'll be suspended.







i loved that car


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

GG put me in timeout


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

GG stole my bra thinkin it was the nuts bra








GG give it back to me







Mmm nevermind u can keep it!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG stole my coffee and gave me some tea....WTF am I saying


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

way to kill it jimmy....


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> GG stole my coffee and gave me some tea....WTF am I saying


maybe he sh*t in ur coffee and pissed in ur tea :rasp:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

This just got wierd...like RB thread weird :laugh:


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

remember the guy in the black hood at the saddam hanging ?
you know the one who had him by the arm ?
didnt the hoods shape look like someone we know ?

he GG where were you when they was hanging saddam??????????????????????????????????????

i bet i know


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

He was at the beach...err..the lake _edge?_

GG went to a lake and lounged on the beach. And no one said shyte.

The people in Pompeii didnt die because they couldnt escape; they died because GG was playing a game of freeze tag with them all and they werent allowed to move.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the Vietnam war didnt start because of politics...it started because GG didnt get plum sauce with his springrolls. he told that asshole he was serious


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> GG stole my bra thinkin it was the nuts bra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Puff said:


> the Vietnam war didnt start because of politics...it started because GG didnt get plum sauce with his springrolls. he told that asshole he was serious










top reply.

Did our Platoon chat last night inspire that :laugh:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> the Vietnam war didnt start because of politics...it started because GG didnt get plum sauce with his springrolls. he told that asshole he was serious










top reply.

Did our Platoon chat last night inspire that :laugh:
[/quote]

it sure as hell did.hahaha
after i talked to you i went and caught the last half hour of it.hahahaha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> hof


its right about now :nod:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

we should merge all of the roast threads then HOF:









GG i solely responsible for the fact that R1d3rm0n is still a virgin.. he buys him his shirts..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG pulled my hair and smacked me with his 17"er


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> *GG stole my bra thinkin it was the nuts bra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was I supposed to know we both wore a "D" cup


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *GG stole my bra thinkin it was the nuts bra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was I supposed to know we both wore a "D" cup








[/quote]
GG you got bitch tits?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

GG took Mother Nature from behind. We refer to the event as the Big Bang.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Genin said:


> GG took Mother Nature from behind. We refer to the event as the Big Bang.


HHAHHAHAHHAH, That was awesome. The vietnam one too...









GG laid a steel jaw trap for Ceiling Cat. He doesn't like to be watched while touching his hoo-hoo.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Hiroshima didnt get an atom bomb dropped on it...GG just had some REALLY bad mexican food.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

armstrong didnt land on the moon 
it was GG


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Hemi said:


> armstrong didnt land on the moon
> it was GG


thats a good thing... GG is bad!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Glad you two are still around it is better to be alive than dead since you got arrested for all of those crimes.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

GG shot JFK


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

ok can i ask something, what is up with all this, i know these aren't real, but i think i came across a thread how ppl were sick of the same guys you are joking about, and i am figureing that this is your respose to that, but waht started all this? there seems to be alot of ppl that get mad at eachother here, and i don't see what they are pissed at. we should be able to get along on line at least, or hey maybe i am just wierd, well ok i know i am wierd, but you all make me feel normal, hahahah


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

goatboy said:


> ok can i ask something, what is up with all this, i know these aren't real, but i think i came across a thread how ppl were sick of the same guys you are joking about, and i am figureing that this is your respose to that, but waht started all this? there seems to be alot of ppl that get mad at eachother here, and i don't see what they are pissed at. we should be able to get along on line at least, or hey maybe i am just wierd, well ok i know i am wierd, but you all make me feel normal, hahahah


shhhhhhhhhhhhh! if GG hears you, he will make you pet his 17 incher...


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> ok can i ask something, what is up with all this, i know these aren't real, but i think i came across a thread how ppl were sick of the same guys you are joking about, and i am figureing that this is your respose to that, but waht started all this? there seems to be alot of ppl that get mad at eachother here, and i don't see what they are pissed at. we should be able to get along on line at least, or hey maybe i am just wierd, well ok i know i am wierd, but you all make me feel normal, hahahah


shhhhhhhhhhhhh! if GG hears you, he will make you pet his 17 incher...
[/quote]

really hoping that is a fish, or all of you know each other in way to much detail, hahaha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i hoped it was a fish too...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

goatboy said:


> ok can i ask something, what is up with all this, i know these aren't real, but i think i came across a thread how ppl were sick of the same guys you are joking about, and i am figureing that this is your respose to that, but waht started all this? there seems to be alot of ppl that get mad at eachother here, and i don't see what they are pissed at. we should be able to get along on line at least, or hey maybe i am just wierd, well ok i know i am wierd, but you all make me feel normal, hahahah


These threads usually stem from people that I have banned....creating a new account to say how horrible and unfair I am. It is pretty funny...because they have been banned for disrespecting the members on this site. So when someone comes out and says what an ass I am....other members tend to agree...and take it to the extreme....I think mainly to show that this is a website and not real life...so dont take things too serious...

I dont think people are actually mad at anyone....people just tend to have different perspective on things and dont always agree with the way things are handled....and sometimes can get very passionate in their defense of an issue. Not a big deal most of the time though


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

o ok


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG stole my fish and ate them on christmas







That no good steamy bastard


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

On the 1st day GG clapped his hands and then there was light

.....

On the 7th day GG rested.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

GG gave me a hangover this morning and made me throwup whiskey and pancakes


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG is so old, he sat in back of jesus in the 3rd grade


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> GG is so old, he sat in back of jesus in the 3rd grade


not only that, but he totally banged his mom before joseph got in there...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Jim99 said:


> GG stole my fish and ate them on christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awkward.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Back in ancient times, GG wanted exersize, but couldnt afford a stairmaster.

Thus, the pyramids exist.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

salmon dont swim upstream, gg swims upstream to migrate that chizzle of his


----------



## gginflo (Nov 10, 2006)

Is GG and Bill Brasky the same guy?









Heres to Bill Brasky.


----------

